# Read if ur dissin the Bobcats (or read anyway)



## Kray_Z_Cat (Jun 11, 2003)

For everyone that's dissin the Bobcats talkin about how much the name sucks LET IT GO... and more importantly LET IT GROW... I mean how common is the name Bulls... I can name 3-4 schools not to mention a nimor league baseball team (Durham Bulls) that use that name. How many New Yorkers do yall think were thrilled when the New York Knick's were introduced.... ditto for the New Jersey Nets who wants to be a Net? San Antonio can't be thrilled about being part of a boot eh?

As far as Bobcats not fitting... The Bobcat is from the Carolina area. It's one of the most versitle animals on earth with it's adapting skills, yadayadayada it's a better mascot than u might think.... and admit it you like the logo and colors atleast a LITTLE.

I just wish New Orleans was stayin in the Eastern Conference... The Hornets/Bobcats rivalry would be intense


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

You raise a good point man, once the name grows on people they will start to like it. I remember a case similar to this waaaaay back in the day...it was June of 2001 when the Hawks drafted soem skinny white foreign guy to be traded to the Grizzles and my friend was hating it (HUGE GRIZZLIES FAN) now that skinny white foreign dude is his favourite player by far! 

The moral of this story is give things time and your opinion may change.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm pretty sure Bobcats will still sound lame.


----------



## SpursDuncanMVP1421 (Apr 24, 2003)

the name "Bobcats" does sound pretty stinkin' lame. Personally, I think the name "Flight" or the "Nightliners"* (*=long story) would have sounded better, but, the Bobcats? Please!

I'm goin to college down @ Queens Uni. of Charlotte, and, in my Soph. yr @ Queens is when the Bobcats begin play. The only game I'll go to is when The Spurs roll into town. GO SPURS GO!!


Lol... what a pathetic name! The Bobcats. :banghead:  


Just puttin in my :twocents:


----------

